# How to Take a Cruise for as Little as $30 Per Day



## CHamilton (Mar 10, 2014)

How to Take a Cruise for as Little as $30 Per Day



> Cruises can be expensive affairs. First, ships reel you in with a “cheap” room and an onboard credit but then smack you around with high-priced drinks, non-included restaurants, and dollar-a-minute Internet....
> 
> Luckily, there are, in fact, ways to cruise for as little as $30 per day. It just takes a bit of skill, a lot of discipline, and a bit of sneakiness.


 Some of these ideas may be of interest to long-distance train riders.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 10, 2014)

Good idea. I haven't been on a cruise for years!


----------



## Anderson (Mar 10, 2014)

Ah, prepackaged vacations...pretty close to my idea of hell.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 10, 2014)

Join the Navy?


----------



## Anderson (Mar 10, 2014)

RyanS said:


> Join the Navy?


lol...

All I'm gonna say is that if I get started on certain areas of government policy, this is going to get ugly _fast_.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 10, 2014)

CHamilton said:


> Some of these ideas may be of interest to long-distance train riders.


Well, many (against Amtrak) call LD routes a *land cruise*!


----------



## brentrain17 (Mar 10, 2014)

yeah, I got excited and assumed it was a land (train) cruise. Several people keep on putting non railroad related items on here which, no offense, irritates me.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 10, 2014)

Well, it WAS posted in the *NON-RAIL* forum - and you still expect it to be train related? :huh:


----------



## Ryan (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes. You keep complaining about it.

Stay out of the "Non-Rail Transportation" forum if it bothers you so much.

Either way, stop complaining. Some of us find it interesting, and there's nothing more rude than showing up to someone's house and immediately starting to complain about how they do things.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Mar 10, 2014)

brentrain17 said:


> yeah, I got excited and assumed it was a land (train) cruise. Several people keep on putting non railroad related items on here which, no offense, irritates me.


Huh, this is the NON-rail forum, so why wouldn't they put non railroad related items here?


----------



## railiner (Mar 10, 2014)

brentrain17 said:


> yeah, I got excited and assumed it was a land (train) cruise. Several people keep on putting non railroad related items on here which, no offense, irritates me.





RyanS said:


> Yes. You keep complaining about it.
> 
> Stay out of the "Non-Rail Transportation" forum if it bothers you so much.
> 
> Either way, stop complaining. Some of us find it interesting, and there's nothing more rude than showing up to someone's house and immediately starting to complain about how they do things.


And what makes it even more ironic....look at the complainer's "interests"....... :huh:


----------

